# Blue Green Chromis ?s



## bocray (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a tank that i purchased about a year ago that recently had a Ich out break that killed all of my fish. I am restocking and want to know if these fish are appropriate for my set up:
Tank Size: 55 gallons
Filtration: Bout 25 pounds of live rock and a Wet Dry Trickle filter.
Feeding Times: Monday Wednesday Friday
Additional Information
One Half of the tank doesn't have a hood
Fish I want to keep
4 or 5 Blue Green Damsel fish/or a white spotted Toby
current inhabitants
2 banded shrimp 
CUC
and one 2 claw cave shrimp*c/p*


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your Damsel fish are vey tough and hard to kill. This particular variety of Damsel is not very agressive, so be careful who you add to their tank. I have had Blue and Yellow Damsels for several years and lost very few. You didn't list any snails. I keep them and they live forever. They are good for eating small bits of food your Damsels leave. You are understocking so WQ shouldn't be a problem. Remeber that Shrimp are more sensitive to WQ than the fish. I've had little experience with Ich in SW but in FW it is usually the result of temperature shock or dirty water. I feed my fish usually every day. It could be high quality flake food or bits of shrimp or crab. Good Luck!


----------



## pmarlowe (Dec 30, 2010)

Blue Green Chromis are one of the more docile fish out there, in my opinion. They'll chase each other around the tank (for fun, it seems), but most likely will leave everything else alone. Best to add them in odd numbers. They tend to feed near the surface, and can be jumpers during feeding time or when spooked. Just keep that in mind if your tank is partially open on the top.


----------

